# Cisco Successful



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Finally after years of saying i was gonna do it, i actually did it. I made it out to the cisco run at bear lake, sunday morning was a beautiful day for it. got on cisco beach around 8ish, got my waders on and headed into the water. the only one brave enough to accompany me on this journey was Narient. we both dipped our limits within about 45 min or an hour... it was a lot of fun. The funnest part was netting the little boogers and not falling in, some times you'd get 1 some times you'd get 9.

doesn't look like 60 fish, but it is.









this was a basket full.









We had a little time to burn so we went over to the marina and through in a line with some of our fresh bait, Narient nailed this guy.









cleaned and bagged, some are getting eaten and some are going to be bait this summer,









it was a nice day on the lake.

it was a nice day on the lake.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Right on! Went up saturday got zilch. Gonna try again thursday.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> Right on! Went up saturday got zilch. Gonna try again thursday.


Really??? :shock: Sunday Morning they were swarming around us... did you have a super long dip net, i would say most of my catches were at least 9-11 feet away.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

The wind was howling and the waves were about 3 ft,the cisco don't come in when the water is rough plus the turbidity really hampers the visibility. I have a dipnet that extends out to about 12' did some blind dipping but all 4 of us came up empty. There were alot of people up there but we didn't see anybody get any.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Although we didn't get any Larry it was a good do out of the house. You would have thought the wind would have died down but NO. Water was choppy and moved into about 3' waves, stuck around and went back to the Marina but the weather was just getting worse. Don't think I am going to make it back up this time. That drive was something to be respected.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

That sucks guys, i am glad i didn't make it on saturday then! the water was really smooth the first half of the time we were there, then it got real choppy for the last half. not 3 ft waves, but we were still getting them in the rough water, it was just a little tougher to see them. Narient would probably agree with me, that we found the perfect spot or were just real lucky or really good. we were catchin them like crazy and the other fishers to our left and right seemed to be having a real hard time.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Tons of fish in today as well, and very, very nice weather to boot!!!! Looks like a great week coming up, (minor storm tomorrow)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's pretty cool. How did you clean them? What's the way people prefer to eat them? Are bones an issue at all?

Just wondering.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

It was great getting out there with Dune. :O||: After the clouds started rolling across the lake the winds picked up and people started piling out of there. We stuck around and managed a couple nets with 9 Cisco. It was WAY fun. I had 14 by the time Duneman had 3 & then he blew me away & we tied to finish it up. Man... we need to do that again only with more people this time. o-|| 

I went a little farther with my prep work for these little buggers. Here's my end result.


EDITED TO ADD:

LOAH, the bones are soft upon cooking and not a problem. The 2 main methods I found was to batter em up and fry em or to smoke em. I set aside 7 for frying, 7 for bait, & the rest for smoking. :O||: Also, I took pics of the process I went through for cleaning mine, if'n you want them.


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

Post it up lets see the process. I want to learn, so I know what I'm doing when I get up there.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Sure thing, manzquad. I read the process but it took me a few to get it right. When pulling off the fins, just the dorsal & the two belly fins need to go. Also, there's something along the back that I take out. Not sure if it will affect the flavor, but when pulling the skin off, it comes out with the rest of the dorsal fin, so I felt it should go with mine.

Anywho, hope this helps. :O||:

[attachment=4:2j7gvb6b]0123111615.jpg[/attachment:2j7gvb6b]

[attachment=3:2j7gvb6b]0123111616.jpg[/attachment:2j7gvb6b]

[attachment=2:2j7gvb6b]0123111617.jpg[/attachment:2j7gvb6b]

[attachment=1:2j7gvb6b]0123111618.jpg[/attachment:2j7gvb6b]

[attachment=0:2j7gvb6b]0123111619.jpg[/attachment:2j7gvb6b]


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Good going guys! and nice pictorial Narient!

I bet those babies are good smoked... reminds me of a large sardine... probably good with Saltine crackers and a splash of Tabasco sauce.


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

I leave the skin, just scale them. I also leave the back bone and tail....goood eats fried up.

each taste is different, thought i would provide my take.

I cut the head off, scale, gut and batter for the hot oil. Simple!


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

If anybody wants to go Friday morning, I'll be headed up again. Weather is supposed to be perfect & hopefully it'll be just as much fun. This time, however, I'll be a little more picky with my sizes & throw back the dinks. 

So, who's in? I have room for 6.


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

What do you need to fish for the Cisco? Waders and a long net?


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Yep.

EDITED TO ADD:

Oh! Polarized glasses woulda helped a bunch when Dune & I went out. I'll be picking some up.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Well, I'm out. I've just been reminded of a previous engagement that I have had planned for some time. Ah well. Next year will be fun.


----------

